# DVD Studio Pro 4 DVD ROM help please.



## appledit (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi there. I am authoring a DVD in DVD studio pro 4. I am having a problem with DVD @ccess to DVD ROM. I have a DSP4 book, which has not been very helpful. 
I don't have any problem putting the DVD ROM content on the disk. My problem is that I can't figure out how to trigger the DVD ROM content from the menu in DSP. 
On the last disk I made, to get to the ROM content you needed to close the DVD player, and open the files on the disk seperately in a window. 

I want to be able to have a button on the menu that opens this content when I click on it. There are instructions in the book on how to do this, but it doesn't seem to work for me. It seems to imply that the content will open automatically from a menu, if I type the filename into the DVD @ccess box in the menu inspector. I have done this a few times and it doesn't work for me.

If anyone can help me with this I would REALLY appreciate it, I have a deadline for next wednesday, so it is not TOO pressing but I really need to figure this out, because I will be doing it a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i've never be able to use dsp, so i can't help with that. i also have to admit i've never seen a dvd with rom content open the folder/files from a dvd menu. all the store bought ones i've had all say stick it in a computer and open the folder so-in-so. but a place i'd try would be apple's support site, or forums.


----------



## pbright (Sep 21, 2007)

I've just done this and found the following article very helpful.
It's regarding DVDSP2 but works fine for DVDSP4.

http://library.creativecow.net/articles/alexzander_alex/dvdaccess.php

Good luck. :wink:

Peter


----------



## appledit (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you very much, this is a good tutorial. I hope it will help me.


----------

